# Happy birthday, swifty!!



## SDLX Master

*Seems like the clock is a killer and now it is time to wish our witty, sarcastic, and why not, sharp Swift a happy 22nd BDay! *
*As it goes, I am sure we are going to wish him he blows many more candles in time.*
*Have a great one, José! *
*Roger*​ 
(Thought I'd add a little "*present*" to avoid coming empty-handed) ​


----------



## miguel89

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Swift! Que pases un muy feliz día entre tus seres queridos. Ojalá se cumplan tus deseos. Te dejo este modesto regalito.


----------



## Punky Zoé

_22 v'la Swifty !_ 

_ Bon anniversaire !_ 

(d'ailleurs c'est la pleine période de la comète Swifty !)​


----------



## ewie

Happy birthday, Don Swiftiño ~ I hang on your every word, as you know


----------



## didakticos

¡Feliz cumpleaños mi estimadísimo José! Te traje un *queque*, pero no sé  si te vayan a gustar los colores: ¡Perdón, era el único que tenían !

_* QUEQUE*_

¡FELICIDADES!

Mmm: I think I found a better one: *queque* (you are allow to have them both)​


----------



## Gévy

Joyeux anniversaire mon petit Swift !

Allez, sers-nous un verre, on a bien swaft. 

Bisoussssssss,

Gévy


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Os meus parabéns! Amigo Swift, que sexa con ben. Unha aperta moi forte.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Gévy said:


> Allez, sers-nous un verre, on a bien swaft.



 Restons swoft, Gévy, allons !


----------



## Peterdg

También de mi parte, un feliz cumpleaños.

Y que podamos disfrutar muchos años más de tu presencia aquí 

Peter


----------



## chamyto

¡ Felicidades !


----------



## lablady

ewie said:
			
		

> _Yes, I know those aren't swifts. You try finding a picture with swifts ... _


Per your request... swifts, celebrating Swift's birthday with a favorite treat. 

Happy Birthday Swift! I recommend that you celebrate with something more appealing to the palate than what your namesakes are enjoying- perhaps a little chocolate... a little alcohol... a little chocolate alcohol...


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy birthday to our fine feathered friend!

Now that you're 22, I think you're old enough for a tattoo!

¡Felicidades!


----------



## swift

Oh God, comment je fais là ? ¿Por dónde empiezo? 

Primero, gracias a ti, Roger, por haber querido celebrar este día. =) (Gracias por el regalo también...) Por cierto, ¿cómo se supone que empiece? I think I should drink the beer first —I won't take the book of the bottom first 'cause I don't wanna see a beery mess around!! ;o) Me encanta que ya estén clasificados con el sistema decimal. 

Miguel, gracias a vos también por venir a saludarme y por ese divertido obsequio. Dicen que cuidan más que dos perros. ¿Será cierto?

J'kiffe pas les keufs, moi, Zoé. Je préfère les pompiers !! 

Merci pour ces infos sur Swift la comète... L'astronomie est l'un de mes centres d'intérêt. =]

Wiwi: Euh... Les boules de suift sont un peu dégueu... Mais merci quand même ! :-D Eres adorable... Gracias. ;-)

Luis: El segundo me encanta. Queque para que me empache, y leche para que me baje. 

Gévy: ¡Por poco me sacas un ojo, mujer! À la tienne ! (On ne croise pas, hein, Zoé, et on se regarde dans les yeux !!)

Peter: Tú sí que me diste una sorpresa. Gracias por tus agradables palabras, y por tu encomio. A mí también me encanta leer tus comentarios (en general, me cae bien la gente que se atormenta con líos gramaticales... Los encuentro más viscerales que los amoríos [¿o amolíos?].)

Chamyto: Siempre tan atento, siempre presente. Gracias por tu companía. =)

Xiao: Moites grazas, e un abrazo moi forte para ti.

Labby, you're so right! My students gave me a chocolate cake this afternoon, and it was really good... I'll put some chocolate liquor tonight in my coffee.

Chaska dear, are you reading my mind? Oh! And is that an oriole?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Quoi en retard ? 
J'arrivais plus à mettre la main sur mon cadeau, Mister Swift ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## romarsan

No, Karine, no llegas tarde, tarde llego yo... pero aquí estoy.

Felicidades José. Me consta que no te faltaron los abrazos, los regalos y la fiesta. Ojalá que siga durante varios días.

Un besote


----------



## Nonstar

Ole ole ole ole, Swifty Swifty!
Um forte abraço e parabéns Zezinho!


----------



## Aire_Azul

*o**¤*****´**^**`*****¤**o**..o¤*´ Joyeux anniversaire, cher Swiftounet*.* `*¤o..o¤*´^`*¤o*.
*Mille vœux pour toi.*​  Et pour parfaire l’ambiance, chantons un peu : « *♪ *Tico, tico *♪*par-ci, *♪ *tico, tico, *♪* par-là  *♪*»

Bises.​ 
Josiane​


----------



## la_machy

*Un poco tardecín, pero igual de gustoso ...¡Muuuy feliz cumple, José! *

*¿ Quién dijo 'Micheladas' ?*

*¡Que las disfrutes! *

*¡Un abrazo fuerte, peque!*


*Marie*


----------



## Nanon

Il ne sera pas dit que je garderai le silence : tout pour secourir un _Apus apus_.

(Ya sé... puse la torta ).


----------



## Calambur

Para llegar tarde, aquí estoy yo. Es que me entretuve dándoles de comer a los patos.
¡Feliz cumpleaños, José!


----------



## gatogab

Calambur said:


> Es que me entretuve dándoles de comer a los patos.


*Patos y gatos *siempre se han _'llevado'_ bien.


----------



## Calambur

gatogab said:


> *Patos y gatos *siempre se han _'llevado'_ bien.


Sí, siempre me gustaron los patos, y esos de la foto eran unos "piratas": me siguieron todos hasta el quiosco donde vendían maíz, pero tenían un pato líder que, mientras yo pagaba la comida, me tenía agarrada de la bocamanga del pantalón y tironeaba...


----------



## gatogab

Calambur said:


> Sí, siempre me gustaron los patos, y esos de la foto eran unos "piratas": me siguieron todos hasta el quiosco donde vendían maíz, pero tenían un pato líder que, mientras yo pagaba la comida, me tenía agarrada de la bocamanga del pantalón y tironeaba...


 

Quizás se les fueron los humos la cabeza de tanto leer a Konrad Lorenz.


----------



## Pinairun

Nada más adecuado que estos personajitos para asistir a la fiesta, J.L.,  puesto que has cumplido los _dos patitos_ (22) 
¡Es una ocasión única en la vida y te deseo lo mejor!

Un abrazo


----------



## swift

Muchísimas gracias, C. Hace mucho tiempo que no coincidimos en los foros.  A ver si logro pescarte por allí.


----------



## gatogab

swift said:


> Muchísimas gracias, C. Hace mucho tiempo que no coincidimos en los foros.  A ver si logro pescarte por allí.


 
Mammamia, quanti gatti!

Felicidades, SWIFT.
Perdona si no lo hice antes, pero me distrajeron los patos. También a mi.


----------



## swift

Ah! Pensavo che tu avevi un modo speciale de dire "buon cumpleanno". 

Grazie, gattissimo.


----------



## Mirlo

Felicidades SWIFT, siempre es un placer el saludarte especialmente en tu cumpleaños (casi un mes mas tarde..)


----------



## swift

Gracias, Mirlo. Tú siempre tan atenta. Gracias por venir a saludarme.


----------



## Fer BA

Bueno, esto de revisar seguido las páginas multicolores no es lo mío.....

¡¡¡ FELICIDADES JOSÉ !!!​ 
(...al menos llego justo a tiempo para la celebración de tu día 8066....)


----------



## swift

Muchas gracias Fer. =) Vi tu mensaje temprano, pero hasta ahora pude pasar a darte las gracias.

Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## Calambur

Nuevo año, viejo hilo ​
Hola, José:

Acabo de ver tu perfil y me vine volando a buscar por aquí... 
Un poco tarde, como siempre, pero te envío un fuerte abrazo de cumpleaños.

Vivi


----------



## romarsan

Feliz post cumple José 
Besitos a ti y a Cala.


----------



## Agró

*Felicidades, José, por muchos años.*

(Ahora que alguien me explique cómo se sabe que es el cumpleaños de swift. Ni aparece en Today's Birthdays ni en su perfil).


----------



## romarsan

Agró said:


> *Felicidades, José, por muchos años.*
> 
> (Ahora que alguien me explique cómo se sabe que es el cumpleaños de swift. Ni aparece en Today's Birthdays ni en su perfil).



Otro que no está en CaraLibro (Facebook para algunos)


----------



## Lurrezko

romarsan said:


> Otro que no está en CaraLibro (Facebook para algunos)



Hay gente que vive en el Paleolítico...


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> (Ahora que alguien me explique cómo se sabe que es el cumpleaños de swift. Ni aparece en Today's Birthdays ni en su perfil).


Buena memoria, que uno tiene... (alguna vez estuvo). El problema (mío) es que nunca sé bien en qué fecha vivo, y así se me pasan las cosas.


Lurrezko said:


> Hay gente que vive en el Paleolítico...


¡Y tú no seas insolente!, que yo estoy facebook y no sé usarlo.


----------



## Agró

romarsan said:


> Otro que no está en CaraLibro (Facebook para algunos)


Ni ganas.


----------



## romarsan

Agró said:


> Ni ganas.



Sabia decisión.


----------



## Calambur

romarsan said:


> Sabia decisión.


Tomo nota.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues felicidades. Ya te mandaré un triángulo para el ojo por tu cumpleaños.


----------



## swift

¿Un triángulo? ¡Mándalo pronto, porque me da mucha curiosidad!

Gracias a todos por sus saludos pero no me _zangoloteen_ mucho porque apenas tengo ocho días de nacido.


----------

